
Continuing Transparency on Russian Activity - artsandsci
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/11/continuing-transparency-on-russian-activity/
======
atonse
Good for them to make this sort of tool. But what exactly is going to come out
of this?

How many people, especially the ones who fell for this stuff and went towards
Trump, are going to publicly admit that they were bamboozled by the Russians?

Almost none. It's a huge slap on the face to realize you were pawn in a global
game.

So to people that might actually use this service, is it going to change their
opinions?

~~~
ycaccount
You seriously think the 'basket of deplorables' fell for anything except
right-wing populism and the Dems failure to reach the working class? If
changing opinions is the goal, getting back in touch with the common people
might be a good start.

------
akerro
Why does facebook and google feel entitled to fight "Russian activity"? What
if most of that "Russian" activity is created by CIA/NSA and European SIGINT
agencies that we know (from Vault7) stole others fingerprints and can pretend
to act as other actors? Should not facebook and google stay neutral on
political issues, unless it affects their business?

Facebook was actively supporting republicans campaigns in the last US
presidential elections, what if all that Russian spying and hacking is just a
revenge on republicans lost?

How and why can we trust US businesses to act in a neutral manner?

[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/)

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/mar/07/wikileaks-
cia-...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/mar/07/wikileaks-cia-
documents-us-russia-conflict)

~~~
daxorid
> stole others fingerprints

IOCs don't really work that way. It's pretty unlikely that FireEye, et. al.
would be fooled by copypasta binaries.

But there is an interesting point related to this: US corporations are clearly
going to the mat for their host country's intelligence services. Note this in
the context of the dozen(s?) of cases of foreign election interference the CIA
has been involved in.

I don't think there's any doubt that Russia interfered with the US election.
But I do find it interesting that GooFaceAmaSoft are deafeningly silent on the
transparency or policing of their host country's own psyops.

~~~
wang_li
What's the principle here? Is it that we don't want agencies of foreign
governments interfering by way of communications in US politics?

Which of the following is ok or not ok:

1\. FSB running a team posting to facebook/twitter/reddit to influence US
politics.

2\. Gazprom running a team posting to facebook/twitter/reddit to influence US
politics.

3\. Russia Today putting out stories to influence US politics.

4\. John Oliver being part of a team putting out a weekly TV show to influence
US politics.

5\. The Independent in the UK putting out stories to influence US politics.

6\. Illegal immigrants marching in the streets to influence US politics.

7\. Numerous foreign governments, heads of state, foreign press putting out
stories to influence US politics regarding the Paris Agreement.

E: I remember in 2008 shortly after the Citizens United decision NPR spent a
morning relating all the horribles that will come from it, such as foreign
businesses being involved in US politics by way of funding media. The very
next day they did a positively colored human interest story about a Mexican
immigrant, in the US illegally, going door to door stumping for local
politicians and the Democratic party. It created in my mind the question of
whether the problem is rich people influencing politics or foreign people
influencing politics.

~~~
daxorid
The only principle I'm discussing here is that of consistency.

We interfere fairly regularly in other sovereign states' elections, and then
act shocked that a foreign power does it to us.

We should _either_ :

1\. NOT conduct influence ops against sovereigns, and crack down on ops
against us.

or

2\. DO conduct influence ops against sovereigns, but fully expect to be repaid
in kind.

Any other option is highly hypocritical. I believe that if FB et. al. get into
the business of policing foreign influence operations, they should police them
ALL.

